# [Kaufberatung] Abgedroschen, aber ...



## TommyMo (2. November 2005)

Hi Leute!

Sicher ein abgedroschenes Thema, aber ich hoffe ihr helft mir trotzdem weiter. 

Ich möchte meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten eine Digitalkamera kaufen. Ihr hat bis jetzt die Nikon Coolpixx 5600 am besten gefallen, ich denke mir aber, das Ding is ja schon ur alt! Da kann man sicher was besseres um einen vernünftigen Preis ergattern. Da mir aber die Zeit für genauere Internetsuchen fehlen, ich bin derzeit ziemlich eingesetzt, würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand von euch einen Tipp hat bezüglich Kameramodellen. 

Einsatz: Die Kamera wird hauptsächlich für Hobbyfotographie eingesetzt werden denk ich. Vorallem werden Landschafts und Situationsbilder gemacht. 

Preisklasse sollte die 300 euro marke nicht übersteigen. 

Für Links, wo man sich schnell Infors über Digis holen kann, bin ich auch sehr dankbar!

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. November 2005)

Guter Preis und extrem einfach zu bedienen (plus viele Funktionen zum Spielen, wenn man es mag):

Casio Exilim
http://www.exilim.de/de/product/

Unterschiedliche Preise, aber auch viele gute Kameras um die 300 Euro. Es lohnt sich bei (man möge mir hier verzeihen) Saturn oder Mediamarkt zu schauen. Einige der Kameras finden sich im Angebot und man bekommt sie zu wirklich guten Kampfpreisen.


----------



## BSE Royal (21. November 2005)

Die Frage ist, willst Du eien kamera, die dir die Möglichkeit auch einmal manuell einzugreifen.
Die meisten Kameras unter 300 € lassen es nicht zu, es besteht nur die Möglichkeit, Automatikmodi zu verwenden.

Um die 300€ kriegst du z.B. die Canon Powershot A70. Niht die schickste Kamera und es gibt auch flachere, aber bei dieser hast du gute Bildqualität und bei Bedarf die Möglichkeit, selber zu regeln. Das Verlangen danach kommt schneller als man denkt. Insbesondere wenn man eine bestimmte Lichtsituation wie Dämmerung einfacngen will, die Kamera aber nur Mißinterpretationen zu Tage fördert.

Dann würde ich dir drignendst davon abraten, auf Teufel komm raus eine Kamera mit möglichst vielen Megapixeln zu kaufen. Alles was über 5 MP liegt würde ich mißachten.
Neben dem längeren Schreibevorgang der Bilder auf Chip, der größeren Datenmenge und dn damit verbundenen größeren benötigten Speicherkarten gibt es hier noch einen ganz entscheidenden Nachteil den viele gerne verdrängen:

Der Bildchip ist bei den meisten Kompaktkameras gleich groß. Je mehr Bildpunkte (Sensoren) darauf verbaut sind, desto empfindlicher ist der Chip auch bei etwas dunkleren Aufnahmen. Du wirst hier sehr schnell ein unerfreuliches Rauschen in Deine Bilder bekommen, welches Du nicht wirklich wegbekommst.

Das so einmal als Hintergrundüberlegungen.
Wenn Du auf die manuellen Einstellungen Wert legst bleibt in der Preisklasse schon garnicht mehr so viel übrig. Wichtig ist auch, dass die Kamera gut in der Hand liegt.
Natürlich doof, wenn Sie ein Geschenk wird, aber...
Mir bringt die flachste Kamera nichts, wenn ich sie nur in zwei Fingern halten kann und beim Auslösen erst einmal ordentlich verwackle und Bildschärfe verliere.

Hoffe da ein wenig angeregt zu haben,
Gruß, der BSE!


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. November 2005)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die meisten Kameras unter 300 EURO lassen es nicht zu, es besteht nur die Möglichkeit, Automatikmodi zu verwenden. //// Insbesondere wenn man eine bestimmte Lichtsituation wie Dämmerung einfacngen will, die Kamera aber nur Mißinterpretationen zu Tage fördert.


Das läßt sich kompensieren, wenn die Kamera z. B. für jede denkbare Situation ein Programm hat, das sich - gerade für Anfänger - anbietet um trotz der geringeren Kenntnis super Fotos zu schießen.



> Neben dem längeren Schreibevorgang der Bilder auf Chip, der größeren Datenmenge und dn damit verbundenen größeren benötigten Speicherkarten gibt es hier noch einen ganz entscheidenden Nachteil den viele gerne verdrängen.


Das relativiert sich mit aktuellen Kameras sowieso. Die verwenden erstens einen schnelleren Speicher und die Verarbeitungszeit der einzelnen Fotos ist exzellent. Auch in dieser Preisklasse, oder gerade wenn die Kamera kompakt ist.

Ansonsten kann ich nichts gegen die anderen Argumente sagen 

P.S.: Wäre es zuvielverlangt wenn Windowsuser mal kapieren würden, das das besch*** Eurozeichen auf anderen Systemen nicht unbedingt dargestellt wird? Ausschreiben!


----------



## BSE Royal (22. November 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das läßt sich kompensieren, wenn die Kamera z. B. für jede denkbare Situation ein Programm hat, das sich - gerade für Anfänger - anbietet um trotz der geringeren Kenntnis super Fotos zu schießen.



Na da bin ich auf die Kamera gespannt, die mir zu jedem Lichtverhältnis dann die korrekte Voreinstellung liefert. Die Motivprogramme sind heutzutage durchaus sehr gut geworden, aber sie fangen in der Regel nur nicht das ein, was man in dem Moment sieht.

z.B. Abenddämemerung, ganz schwaches Restlich gemischt mit Mond. Ich hatte diese Situation im April in Norwegen an einem stillen See, in dem sich anliegende Gebirgszüge spiegelten.
Die Belichtungsmessung der Canon EOS 20D, welcher im Vergleich zu dem, einfacher Kameras durchaus ausgefeilter funktioniert, lieferte mir bei errechneter Belichtungseinstellung ein fast Taghelles Bild, die Lichtatmosphäre war komplett dahin. Auch bei der kleinen nikon Digiknipse meiner Freundin konnte edas Ergebnis bei weitem nicht überzeugen. Erst ein massives verkürzen der Belichtungszeit von vorgeschlagenen 20 Sekunden auf 8 Sekunden hat mir die Lichtstimmung genauso wieder gegeben.

Das ist zugegeben natürlich ein Fall, den man so nicht häufig hat. Aber dafür andere spannende Lichtsituationen, die einfach automatisch nicht ermittelt werden können, da die Natur eben so vielfältig ist.

Genau aus diesem Grund ist es eben schön, hier selber korrigieren zu können, wenn man merkt, die Automatik sieht anders als ich.
Gerade heutzutage, wo das "shoot-watch-kill", wie ich es gerne nenne, die Möglichkeit bietet, Bilder sofort zu Betrachten und bei nichtgefallen direkt wieder zu löschen, steigt die Experimentierfreude und das Verlangen, mehr Kontrolle über die Kamera zu haben sehr schnell an. Daher würde ich persönlich jedem zu einer Kamera raten, die über manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten verfügt. Diese sind ja immer nur zusätzlich zu den vorhandenen Automatik- und Motivprogrammen. Und das nicht nur aus den oben genannten Gründen der Lichtverhältnisse.

Gruß, der BSE!


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. November 2005)

@BSE:
Schon klar was Du meinst, allerdings musst Du zwischen Anfängern, Gelegenheits-Fotografen und Profis unterscheiden.

Ein Beispiel:
Mein Cousin hat sich die EX-Z750 von Casio geholt. Im Urlaub haben wir eine Menge Fotos geschossen. Er als Gelegenheitsknipser hat keine Probleme damit gehabt sich zurechtzufinden. Er hat Fotos von Waldbränden, Strändenm, Bilder von einem Fußballspiel in einem Stadion, und sogar Nachtaufnahmen (Feuerwerk, City bei Nacht) gemacht.

Die Kamera verfügt über eine Menge Voreinstellungen. Man kann sogar eigene Situationen der Datenbank hinzfügen!

Ich selbst schieße lieber mit einer SLR / Digital SLR. Aber selbst ich hatte keine Probleme die Funktionen der Kamera auf meine Bedürfnisse umzustellen (Verschlusszeit/Blende). Selbst das überspielen der Daten auf meinen Linux-Laptop lief erfreulich schnell.

Deshalb ist selbst eine Kamera tauglich, die zwar viele Programme hat. Aber ebenso gute, schnelle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten liefert - welche man dann auch als Vorgabe speichern kann (für ähnliche Fälle).

In jedem Fall sollte man eine Kamera beim Fotofachhändler mal ausprobieren!

P.S.: Ich habe gerade gesehen das die Kamera zwischen 250 und 350 Euro Online erhältlich ist (je nach Ausstattung).
Ich habe mal einfach ein paar Fotos angehängt. Unterschiedliche Situationen, Beleuchtung, Geschwindigkeit, etc.


----------

